
Server Monitoring Alerts That Don't Use Nagios - BlueMatador
https://blog.bluematador.com/posts/watchdog-custom-alerts-monitor-anything-servers-free/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=show-hn&utm_campaign=watchdog-custom-alerts
======
dozzie
Contentless marketing piece.

BTW, you do realize that nobody trendy uses Nagios anymore, so you're late to
the party by half a decade?

~~~
BlueMatador
Hey thanks for the feedback, dozzie. We're glad you don't use Nagios either.
We think that Watchdog is a valuable resource for the HN community, which is
why we posted it on Show-HN. Unlike Nagios or any other competing server
monitoring tool out there, Watchdog is completely config free and installs in
about 23 seconds. We are proud to show if off and hope you would try it out.
It's definitely not late by 5-6 years.

